# How many times a day should I feed my 5 month old Vizsla?



## Jbm1273 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
We have a 5 month old male Vizsla. He is a healthy weight and although feeding was a struggle early on (he just wasn't interested), he does great now. Currently we give him 
1 1/2 cups of dry food 3 times a day. Though he seems less interested in lunch as of late. Just wondering at what age you went from 3 meals a day to two. Thank you for any advice!


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We actually still feed our girl 3x's a day plus she gets a snack at bedtime. If we don't give her frequent feedings she throws up bile. She's 3 yrs old.
Anyway, at 5 months if your guy is starting to show less interest in his lunch, you should be able to take away his lunchtime feeding without any trouble. Just split up the amount of his lunch food between his breakfast and dinner.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

lilyloo said:


> We actually still feed our girl 3x's a day plus she gets a snack at bedtime. If we don't give her frequent feedings she throws up bile. She's 3 yrs old.
> Anyway, at 5 months if your guy is starting to show less interest in his lunch, you should be able to take away his lunchtime feeding without any trouble. Just split up the amount of his lunch food between his breakfast and dinner.


Same as Lilyloo, for the same reason. 

We feed morning (6-7am), dinner (5 pm) and second supper (9 pm). At lunch I'm home to take the dogs for a walk so he gets a light snack in the treat toys he gets when I leave. 

You adjust based on whats working best for your pup


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

You answered your own question here when you said he's not as interested in lunch. You can safely skip it just add a bit to breakfast and dinner.

No one ever went wrong listening to their Vizsla, they know more abut their needs than we do.


----------

